
DOM-less Polymer-like approach to building complex JavaScript apps - akiro
I&#x27;ve been playing with the idea of a DOM-less Polymer-like library. After few days of hacking this is what I came up with:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;arodic&#x2F;carbon.js<p>I like Polymer, but I got tired from creating DOM elements and templates for every single piece of encapsulated logic so I made something that allows encapsulation and DOM-like composition in pure JavaScript.<p>It works with Polymer (with imperative binding only at the moment).<p>Let me know what you think!﻿
======
brudgers
This would make a good "Show HN" post.

Start the title with "Show HN :".

Put the URL in the other box.

Don't enter text in the main box.

It might make sense to put add additional information in the README.md for the
repository.

~~~
akiro
Will do! Thanks for the suggestion.

